# Anyone having any problems with INSIGHT Cable?



## xkleyx (Aug 29, 2004)

...does anyone even have INSIGHT cable? I never hear about them on the forum. Any way, has anyone had a positive experience with Insight and trying to obtain cablecards from them for the series 3? I was on the phone with them several days ago, and long (actually, extremely long) story, short, they refused to make an appointment for the install. I quoted all the appropriate verbage. I actually called TiVo so that they could call the cable company with me, but after 2 hours of waiting on hold for customer service, I was through for the night. 

Now, I just got my series 3 today, and curious to know if I am going to have to battle for the cards, or if I will get them without hassle.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I had Insight when I was at school in Bloomington, IN Just get Tivo on the phone and have them call with you so they can explain everything, as with all the other cable companies you might have better luck with another agent, also try going to one of the offices and see if you can pick up cards there.


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

I have Insight but don't have an S3. I have ordered a pair of cable cards for a customer of mine before and it wasn't a big deal.


----------



## xkleyx (Aug 29, 2004)

RickStrobel said:


> I have Insight but don't have an S3. I have ordered a pair of cable cards for a customer of mine before and it wasn't a big deal.


But those weren't for the TiVo, were they? I was able to get one for my tv about 10 months ago. They aren't so keen, at least with me, on giving out the cablecards for the series 3.

It shouldn't matter, I don't think, but what area was that? I'm in Louisville.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

I was told today that I could come to the local office and pick up two cable cards. The fee was $1.99 for each card. No install fee or truck roll necessary.


----------



## xkleyx (Aug 29, 2004)

WeKnSmith said:


> I was told today that I could come to the local office and pick up two cable cards. The fee was $1.99 for each card. No install fee or truck roll necessary.


Really? Hmmm...that is frustrating. Either what a difference 5 days make, or what a difference a new csr makes (although, I spoke to 2 plus a supervisor the other night). And this is in Louisville?


----------



## RickStrobel (Jan 19, 2000)

xkleyx said:


> But those weren't for the TiVo, were they? I was able to get one for my tv about 10 months ago. They aren't so keen, at least with me, on giving out the cablecards for the series 3.
> 
> It shouldn't matter, I don't think, but what area was that? I'm in Louisville.


Me too.


----------



## jgsx (Jan 22, 2006)

I have Insight in Illinois. They said that I am the first S3 install they have ever done. They would not let me pick up cable cards, they insisted on an install. The first time they came, they were here for over three hours and could not get the cards to work. Eventually one card worked, but the other didn't.

Today the head engineer came over with several cable cards, and he got it working in about 20 minutes. Make sure to request cablecards with firmware 4.21. They tried several cards with firmware 4.05 and none of those worked.

Also, only activate one card at a time, then do the other. Don't send 'hits' to both cards at once.


----------



## ytsemike (Oct 9, 2003)

Good to see someone responding to a thread about Insight Communications. I posted one here a few days ago, but no replies.

Great info on the firmware and hits, though!


----------



## Sir Atilla (Sep 22, 2006)

I have Insight Communications and installed 2 cable cards yesterday in my new Series 3 unit. It worked fine and so far no issues at all.


----------



## midnightgirl (Jul 26, 2004)

Currently have a Sony 50 SXRD with a cable card installed (Insight Digital in Northern Illinois). Got the TV this spring and have had a hard time determining what to do with the DVR situation. I also have Dish Network (still) with my old series 2 TIVO. 

I love tivo...and can't imagine another DVR. I want to get the series 3 and eliminate Dish Network...but when I called the cable company the other night they said immediately their cards won't work with TIVO. Then she got back on the phone and said they would need to come out but that if it doesn't work they will not support it. 

I am really afraid here that I may not get my TIVO going. Anyone in the Rockford area have their Series 3 working with the Cable cards? 

Should I just try installing the 1 card I have in my TV into the TIVO box and not get another card? 

I think I can get it working but I'm afraid they are gonna give me a hard time if I get it for the TIVO.

Ideas? Thoughts...


----------



## ctakim (May 7, 2006)

Good luck, I never got my Series 3 working and I had to return my unit. Seroiusly bummed!


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

midnightgirl said:


> Currently have a Sony 50 SXRD with a cable card installed (Insight Digital in Northern Illinois). Got the TV this spring and have had a hard time determining what to do with the DVR situation. I also have Dish Network (still) with my old series 2 TIVO.
> 
> I love tivo...and can't imagine another DVR. I want to get the series 3 and eliminate Dish Network...but when I called the cable company the other night they said immediately their cards won't work with TIVO. Then she got back on the phone and said they would need to come out but that if it doesn't work they will not support it.
> 
> ...


I live in Roscoe and have Charter and the cable cards are working fine in my S3. As long as you get a knowledgable tech and a person on the other end that can initiate and do the pairing on the cards it will work. I do not know what cards Insight are using, mine are Motorola's with 4.21 firmware. The card from the TV may work, but you will only have one tuner in the S3 doing it that way. My best advice is to have them come out and try it, if there are problems be persistent with them. My first tech who was contracted and not a Charter tech, was clueless. I called and asked that a tech with cable card knowledge be sent out. If they give you flack, just mention you would hate to have to call Dish...  Good luck...I have a 50 SXRD as well.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I live in Louisville, KY. Insight just left my house... both cable cards work, I am getting HBO and all the HD on the first card, I am getting allt he HD but no HBO on the 2nd card. I had to return to work, but they are making the same changes to the 2nd card they made to the first card at the head end. Every problem they encountered was fixed at the head end.

The guy doing the install never questioned that it was being installed in a TiVo. He said it was the first time he had done it, but that it was no problem. He did say that CableCards in general are still a learning process for Insight, and they had their supervisor at the other end on the phone with Motorolla resolving some issues.

The CableCards were Motorolla firmware 4.21.

One thing that didn't make a lot of sense though, is that if I go to the CableCards config screen and "test" cableCard2 it says no channels. But if I go to "watch live TV" I am able to hit the "live TV" button and toggle back and forth between the two tunners and each was able to watch and record a different show. I am assuming that the "test" screen is just broken... the only other possibility is that somehow my TiVo is using multistream (which is supposed to be non-existant right now).

Here's the bad news; total install time was 2.5 hours. Hopefully both cards will have working HBO when I get home.


----------



## pedalmasher (Oct 30, 2005)

I had 2 cards installed last weekend by Insight, Louisville. 
The installer seemed confused and had never installed into a Tivo. 

He was in and out in less than 30 minutes. S3 has worked almost flawlessly except for a forced reboot because the remote was acting strange.


----------



## midnightgirl (Jul 26, 2004)

Well bought my tivo last sunday. Took several calls before I could get them to send anyone out at all. But finally I did get an appt.

Tonight I had an Insight Communication installer out. He had never installed cards in a Tivo before but was very helpful. We got to the point where he was to call and activate the cards and when he got on the phone with them, he mentioned he was installing into a Tivo. The guy on the other end basically said right away we don't work with Tivos. I'm sorry it doesn't work. And I can't activate it.

So, the installer radio'd his boss who said yes there was a memo and we don't work with tivo. You must not have been there that day. I asked if I could speak to him and I asked him if we could not please just try and if it didn't work, that would be ok. He said I'm sorry ma'am even if I wanted to I have no authority over the people who would authorize it and they won't do it. He suggested I get the cable pvr but I told him I did not want to do that. I liked tivo and I was willing to pay to rent the cards, I just wanted to use my own equipment. He apologized but again the tivo was not compatible with their cards.

So after begging them to call them back and say its a tv and being told no, the installer left with his cards. After not really attempting anything.

So, after years of waiting for Tivo and deciding to go with cable even though I'd prefer Dish Network so i could keep my tivo...having less hd channels but keeping Tivo features...I was going to give in and get dish's pvr. 

I called Tivo - to assure that the receiver was cancelled. I got a nice rep named Jeremy. I explained what happened. He asked what cable company I had and put me on hold. Then he came back and said we're going to call your cable company with you o nthe phone if that is ok. I said sure. 

My cable rep got on the phone and Jeremy said Hi I'm jeremy from Tivo, and sue is a customer of ours. You are familiar with Tivo aren't you? she said yes. We explained the situation that happened with the rep who just left... and she said can you hold while I talk with my supervisor. Then she gets back on the phone and apologizes and says I'd like to set up another service call and send another rep out there for you to install the cards.

So this saturday we'll try again.

What Cable is doing to Tivo customers is not right.


----------



## bsather (Sep 8, 2006)

midnightgirl, any update?


----------



## midnightgirl (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi all the rep came out yesterday and got everything installed. All worked fine last night. 
They did have to get a charge from the office to get everything working.


This morning however it was on a pay channel (sho) and had a message "Viewing or recording not allowed on tivo please try another input".

I do get HBO HD still? I am on here trying to find that message. 
Otherwise I'm just watching a discovery HD program I recorded and its really beautiful. But I look at yesterday and TIVO recorded a HD program for me off HBO HD and I got the viewing or recording not allowed on tivo. I'm not sure what that is...


----------



## TerryD (May 17, 2002)

Can someone who has had an S3 on Insight's system for a while share some billing information? I am considering a switch from D* to Insight w/ the S3. After reading about some billing related problems w/ other providers (duplicate charges for content on each cable card , etc.), I am pretty curious about how Insight's system handles the S3.

Thanks.


----------



## mdobbins (Apr 14, 2002)

TerryD said:


> Can someone who has had an S3 on Insight's system for a while share some billing information? I am considering a switch from D* to Insight w/ the S3. After reading about some billing related problems w/ other providers (duplicate charges for content on each cable card , etc.), I am pretty curious about how Insight's system handles the S3.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone? I'm also interested in the response to this posting.

Mike


----------



## sdodd (Sep 30, 2003)

TerryD said:


> Can someone who has had an S3 on Insight's system for a while share some billing information? I am considering a switch from D* to Insight w/ the S3. After reading about some billing related problems w/ other providers (duplicate charges for content on each cable card , etc.), I am pretty curious about how Insight's system handles the S3.
> 
> Thanks.


I'm on Insight in Lexington, KY. I have two cards in my S3. I get charged a fee per month for both cards. ($2.95 each or something like that) Beyond that I pay for Expanded cable, Digital, and the HD channel package. (OK broadband too) No premium channels. I get charged just like a normal customer, I believe. Don't have a bill in front of me, but everything, including tax, is something like $105/month.

Hope that helps!
-simon


----------



## hamilde (Sep 23, 2003)

I am on Insight in central Illinois. When the cable guy came out to install the cards, I gave him the guide provided in the S3 box that said to install the first card and sync it then install the second card. He followed the instructions and it worked perfectly. 20 minutes tops!

I had one issue initially. I wasn't getting the local CBS HD channel on the guide. About a week later I received a message on the Tivo that there was a lineup change and the CBS HD was added. This was probably an error in the schedule data that Insight posted. I had another problem in that on 12/24, the S3 quit recording suggestions. I rebooted the box and it started again. When I rebooted, the S3 did start in a reboot loop like others have described but I found that if I powered the S3 down and did a cold reboot, it came up the first time and has not had a problem since.

I replaced a Motorola 6412 with my S3 and my bill went down by almost $15 per month. I have to say that compared to the S3, the 6412 was junk!!! It was slow to react to commands, the 30 second skip feature that could be activated on the cable box was blocked by insight, the user interface was one of the worst I've seen, and the drive just wan't large enough.


----------



## ghtaylo (Oct 28, 2007)

Strange. I have two cheap HD LCD TV's and they both found the local free HD channels, but installed my TIVO HD last night and it doesn't seem locate the channels. I do not have the cablecards, but my TV's dont either......

It did find the free music channels.

Any Ideas?


----------



## kirk1701 (Feb 5, 2007)

Had no problem with insight here.

Bowling Green Kentucky.

Only one thing, I was told a one time charge of $1.99 per each cable card. Come to find out they are 1.99 per month.

This was mentioned earlier, I would like to know if they can be purchased outright and be done with it rather then renting


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

kirk1701 said:


> Had no problem with insight here.
> 
> Bowling Green Kentucky.
> 
> ...


You should consider yourself very lucky. There are others here who are playing 3 and 4 times that a month for their cable cards, and had to pay for a truck roll on top of that.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

kirk1701 said:


> I would like to know if they can be purchased outright and be done with it rather then renting


Nope.

1.99 per card per month is pretty cheap. I would just pay it and be happy.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

My parents are having a hard time with a CC install on a HD with Insight in Louisville. Does anyone have any insight?


----------



## xkleyx (Aug 29, 2004)

missdona said:


> My parents are having a hard time with a CC install on a HD with Insight in Louisville. Does anyone have any insight?


"Hard time" as in having Insight giving them the cards or a hard time as in getting a tech who knows how to actually install them correctly?


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

The tech (and home office) were clueless and only one card worked. But the dopey tech pulled the card, and it wouldn't work again. It was a 2 hour headache.


----------



## xkleyx (Aug 29, 2004)

missdona said:


> The tech (and home office) were clueless and only one card worked. But the dopey tech pulled the card, and it wouldn't work again. It was a 2 hour headache.


I wish that I could remember the name of the tech that came out and did mine. He worked for an independent contractor. He knew exactly what he was doing. The problem may not only be with the employees but the cards as well. He brought just the two cards with him. One worked, one didn't. Fortunately, he was able to use that card that was in my tv and everything was fine. Even though this guy knew exactly what to do, it was a relatively slow process (took a little over an hour) because the people at Insight had little to no experience in doing this I guess. If you keep having problems, I will see if I can find out from Insight who did my install and pass his/the company's name along to you.

Oh, and if you get premium channels or basically if there are channels that you aren't getting but are supposed to get, don't let them tell that that's just how it is. It's not. When I had a cablecard installed in my TV, the tech said sometimes the channels just don't work. I fell for it the first time, but all of the channels (HBO HD, SHOW HD, HDNET, and everything else) do work with cablecards the first tech was either lazy or didn't know how to fix it. I am getting every channel I pay for on the TiVo. Also, and I have no way to verify this or not, the tech that installed the cards into the TiVo said that the techs (and this may just be for independent contractors or just his company, I don't know) get paid the same amount of money for each job whether it takes 10 minutes or 2 hours. If this is true, it may be that they are just trying hurry to get to another house.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Another day, another failed attempt with my parents on Insight. He got one card working, but it was missing channels. Gah! They're coming back tomorrow.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Now they're saying that they don't support TiVo and refused to transfer my father to a supervisor. The supervisor was to call back and never did.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

missdona said:


> Now they're saying that they don't support TiVo and refused to transfer my father to a supervisor. The supervisor was to call back and never did.


Keep calling. It might be a crap shoot to talk to a tech who isn't a mouth breather, but they are out there.

Again, tell them flat out that you KNOW of people who have working cable cards in TiVo's on their cable system.

Tell them they have a customer in Lyndon who has 2 cable cards in an S3 and they have been running great for 2 years now.


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

Thanks. They feel like the only folks in the 502 with a Tivo. Tivo advised them to conference with the tech once the tech is at the house.


----------



## DoctorTim (Nov 17, 2007)

We finally got an insight tech to come here in Louisville. First they insisted that Cablecards don't work with TiVo. I eventually was escalated to a manager. I threatened to switch to DirecTV. Told them I didn't want to but they were forcing my hand. I also commented on how surprised I was that they weren't interested in even a reasonable level of customer service - if offered that level of service I would go out business, yadda yadda yadda. I assured them that I would understand if it didn't work and that I wasn't expecting a guarantee. After 3 calls to her, the manager finally got them to roll a truck. I asked the manager what kind of cards they had. After consulting with the technical manager she assured me that it was a Multistream card.

Sooo... The tech came out and had never installed a CC. He was very nice and 2 hours later the TiVo was working. Only problem was that the cards aren't multistream. We haven't contacted them yet to add the 2nd card.

FTR, when trying to convince them to do the install I pulled the old FCC regulations about supporting non-cable company equipment. They pulled up the ruling and apparently it only applies to televisions, not other devices.

Lastly, I don't check this board often, so if you PM me I may not see it. Good luck everyone.

-Tim


----------



## missdona (Apr 19, 2004)

My parents have their 2 S cards successfully paired with HD Tivo in Louisville. They sent out a clueless tech (again) and my mom called Tivo. Tivo support walked him through the install. My father wouldn't let him go until after he re-did guided setup.

Apparently, Insight doesn't carry M cards, only S and that's part of the problem.


----------



## knownzero (Feb 26, 2001)

I have Insight in Columbus OH and I had my Cable Cards installed a few days after the release of the Tivo HD without any issues. The customer service people didn't know exactly what I was talking about when I called but I said to them that it was kind of like installing it in a TV and they said they'd try it, came out and 45min later they were running like champ.


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

DoctorTim said:


> They pulled up the ruling and apparently it only applies to televisions, not other devices.


They lied to you. That's not true.


----------



## TheCrunge (Nov 21, 2007)

Guys, I'm glad I found this forum. I just bought a TiVo HD and called to have two CableCards installed. The tech came out yesterday and told me he had NEVER installed a card before. He put in the first one and called to have it activated once all the numbers appeared on the screen. I told him we had to wait until it was done before putting in the second card but he said it wouldn't matter and popped it in. It immediately gave us an error and 30 minutes later the first card still wasn't activated. He called "dispatch" and they told him not to spend any more time with it so he pulled the cards and left.

I called and complained to Insight. They promise me someone will be here tomorrow morning who knows what they're done. I told them (for the 10th time at least) that if they'd just let me pick up the cards and give me the phone number to call for activation, I could do it; it looks simple enough. Naturally, they say they can't do that. Here's hoping round two goes better than round one.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Ok guys here's my story. I had two series two 80 hour single tuner Tivos. Dual Tuner came out got an 80 hour DT for 99 bucks with 1 year prepay. Sold one of my Tivos for 99 bucks so basically I got a good deal. The DT is in my bedroom and was on a TV that just had basic 2-99 channels no box. My living room TV has the Motorola Digital Box. Well then I decided I wanted a new TV in the bedroom a flat Panel HD TV. Bought a nice Sharp Aqua 26 inch but since I had Tivo and didn't want Insights box I was told to get a TV that held a cable card which I did and it was more money. I was told from Insight not many people use cable cards anymore the box is what people normally use. I didn't want Insights DVR and still don't. I love my Tivos and always will. 

Here is the deal. My setup now in my bedroom is weird. I have my Tivo DT working but it only works on 2-99 channels on this one input. I can change to another input and get all my digital channels back there because of this cable card but Tivo doesn't work on any of the digital or HD channels and of course I can't record in HD. I always had a digital box in my living room and analog 2-99 without a box in my bedroom before. So being able to record only the 2-99 wasn't that big of a deal for me. Most of my shows are on regular TV anyway. But I hate it when I am on work and am watching a show at night in HD back there I have to watch it in real time I can't pause or rewind any digital channels and I have no guide back there on all those digital channels.

So now I get this e-mail from Tivo I didn't even know there was a new HD Tivo for 299. I want to buy it for my HD TV. To have the Tivo work on all my digital channels and record in HD plus to have the guide back there on all channels sounds great to me. So I call Tivo inquiring about it and told them how Insight said they don't support Tivo and this and that. She had me three way and finally the guy said yes they will come out and do it and she made them mark my account. I pay 1.99 now for the one in my TV and they said that wont work on my HD Tivo. That I need one multi card or two single cards. So I will be paying 1.99 x 2 that is ok by me. So which is it I want or do I ask for one mulit card or two singles which works best? And I know some people are connecting HDMI and had problems and had to connect Comonent? What's the difference? IS HDMI a better picture? So the reason behind having two cards is because of the DT? But now I should get alll the channels I get out front with my digital box back in the back still like I do now? It's just now it's on another input and Tivo doesn't work with those channels. Does the HD Tivo come with all the cables or will I need to purchase any extra HDMI or compnent cable? And I read with the HD Tivo not the series 3 expensive one but this 299 one you can't do multi room viewing but Tivo says yes there has been a software update. Can I still use Tivo to go and stream music and pictures back there and transfer shows to my computer and to the other Tivo? I know I can't trasnfer an HD show to my regular Tivo out in my living room but non HD shows I want to still be able to do that for when I don't want to lay in bed and watch TV all the time.

I hope they come out and get me going quickly and don't have a problem. But anyway I live in Louisville and am going to have to call Insight back to come out. I hope he really marked my account. Cause Tivo said they have to come out they cannot tell me no. I would pick up the cards and call Tivo tech support and do it myself but someone on here said they wont let you do that. I forgot when Insight said there next opening is but I hope I get someone who knows what there doing? Thanks and sorry I wrote a book.. Rose


----------



## TheCrunge (Nov 21, 2007)

TheCrunge said:


> Here's hoping round two goes better than round one.


Well, round two did NOT go better. Once again, the tech had never worked with a TiVo. He started to put in both cards at once but I stopped him, explaining you had to do one at a time per TiVo's instructions. First card immediately popped up error 161-1, which TiVo says means it is bad and must be replaced. Card two also immediately popped up the error. Naturally he only had two with him so he left. They now claim they'll be back Monday and are trying to get brand new cards. We'll see.

For those of you in Louisville who have this working, if you have any idea of the name of the person who got it working for you, I'd love to know.


----------



## tphoffy (Jan 26, 2007)

I have had the S3 since Dec. last year. When Insight activated my cards last year they had to do it several times (they forgot my premium channels). My S3 was exchanged by TIVO this week (the LCD when out, and the hard drive was failing). I received the exchange unit set it up WITHOUT cards. Called Insight (they did have to send a tech) and set my appointment. He arrived, I handed him my instructions that were in the box, I made sure he understood the slot 1 was on the bottom. I held on to the remote, he inserted the card called the tech help desk and had them pair the cards. the first card took about 5 minutes to receive the hit. He then inserted card 2 and it took about 10 minutes for that card to be paired. We tested the channels on both cards before he left and everything was fine. He was in and out in 30 minutes. 
I think the majority of issues are because of bad signal quality. In Jan they added an amp at the distribution block of my house (he checked signal quality and while okay he did not feel it was good enough for digital cable), he change all of the cable coming out of the wall to the TIVO to RG6 from RG59.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I just bogught the HD Tivo today not the Series 3 the one for 299. I went to Best Buy and I asked the guy if it had the HDMI cable with it and he said he wasn't sure so I called Tivo and they said no you only get it with the Series 3 one. But then he checked with a tech support guy who then told me if I have a HD TV that I do want the HDMI cable for when recording he said it's such a difference in the picture quality. But he also said don't let them sucker me into some expensive cables that any HDMI cable will do the trick so I bought the cheapest ones they had for 50 bucks.

Insight is coming out on Monday and they said they don't have a multi card that they will bring me two cards. They said it is 12.99 for installation. So I guess I want to have hin install one card make sure it's up and running then do my 2nd card. I know there will be instructions to follow but do I need to already have the tivo hooked up? I think I can do it my self since I already have a DT one back there I just know I need the HDMI cord for the HD TV. I hope I can set it up right and get it running. My main problem is moving my entertainment center unplugging my regula single tuner series two and hooking up the DT to the cable box out here. I don't have a DT one out here now so I know it plugs up different. But now I can at least record my nightly shows in HD and use Tivo on all my digital channels back there now that will be nice.. 


Rose


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

missdona said:


> The tech (and home office) were clueless and only one card worked. But the dopey tech pulled the card, and it wouldn't work again. It was a 2 hour headache.


I've dealt with them many, many times. Tech #6465 finally fixed my issues with my S3. If they don't follow the instructions EXACTLY (pair one, get it setup, pair the second) it won't work.

The supervisor told me I was one of 12 TiVo cablecard users in Louisville (and I have 2 TiVo S3s) LOL.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> Insight is coming out on Monday and they said they don't have a multi card that they will bring me two cards. They said it is 12.99 for installation. So I guess I want to have hin install one card make sure it's up and running then do my 2nd card. I know there will be instructions to follow but do I need to already have the tivo hooked up?


You need to have it set up and going. It will work without the cablecards but you'll need to set it up and complete guided setup before they get there. Make sure they pair just one card at a time. If they can't get it working I can give you the information on who to contact. The tech I've been dealing with has set up both of mine and my TiVoHD has been rock solid (the S3 had older cablecards and was just fixed yesterday).


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks, I hooked it up myself back in my bedroom. It was easy since there's no box and the only extra thing that got hooked up was the HDMI cable. And later on when I went to bed it said I had the fall update. So the one I have which isn't the Series 3 does let you do Tivo To Go now and transfer shows back and forth still. I know I can't transfer an HD show to my other Tivo and non HD TV. But I can do regular shows right? I think Insight told me they don't have Multi Stream cards just single so I will need two single. I know the directions say one 1st then the other and I hope it all works out. I have HBO and that is my only premium channel which includes HD HBO and my regular local channels in HD. I don't pay for any extra HD Packs. My TV now has an old Motorola card in it. I am wondering If I should ask them to bring 2 extra in case the 
1st two don't work? Do you have the new HD one not the S3? And I hope my tech knows what he's doing but if they've only done 12 in Louisville I don't know. Are you allowed to request a certain tech if so I would like yours if he knew exactally how to do it. 

I just need to hook up my DT that was in my bedroom out here in my Living Room. I have a heavy entertainment center to move and right now all I have hooked up is a regular Tivo which I need to sell. I found the splitter which came with my DT and I have my digital box out here so my setup will be different out here and I am going to need someone to help me. But once the DT is hooked up out here in my living room I will cancel the regular one and activate my new Tivo one. I was told I could get lifetime for 199 cause this HD one was going to be my 6.95 one. My Tivo out in my living room is a series two 80 hour but it's not a DT. I need to sell it. My DT that was in my bedroom was my newest Tivo and it's prepaid till 2010 and it came to like 8 something a month.

But anyway thanks and lets hope all goes well on Monday..


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Yes, you can do regular shows or HD shows to other HD TiVos.

I'd ensure that they bring new cards out since the card you probably have will be the older firmware and might have issues.

I have both the S3 and the HD. The HD works flawlessly and has since day one (I bought it the day it was released). The S3 has been touch and go.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Thanks, I am waiting for Insight my cable company to come out. They did say or at least I told them I need two new cards. And then they can take the one out of my TV which is over a year old. It will be so nice back there now to watch all my digital channels and have Tivo work with them. 

I do have a question though? On my 80 hour Tivos now I always recorded at lowest quality to get the full 80 hours of it and I trasnfer regular shows to a portable device. So now since I have more space I think I set to a better quality recording where I get 73hours I think it said instead of the full 160. Does that mean I wont get the full 20 hours of HD? Is HD different on what quality I record on? Or is HD the same good picture no matter what it's set on? I am new to recoding in HD. Thanks, Rose


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> I do have a question though? On my 80 hour Tivos now I always recorded at lowest quality to get the full 80 hours of it and I trasnfer regular shows to a portable device. So now since I have more space I think I set to a better quality recording where I get 73hours I think it said instead of the full 160. Does that mean I wont get the full 20 hours of HD? Is HD different on what quality I record on? Or is HD the same good picture no matter what it's set on? I am new to recoding in HD. Thanks, Rose


HD doesn't have a quality setting. The most you can get is 20 hours of HD if you were to fill the drive with only HD shows. If you record other SD content that number will be reduced. The only shows I record in SD are things for my kids, so basic quality it is for them


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Insight is here now and he only has one cable card I am so mad I specifically told them on the phone I need two. I said one multi or two single and they acted like they didn't know what they had whether they were single or multi and now he is out here with only one card. They said they can send someone out another time. I am so mad. I have a card in my TV from a year ago that looks identical to the Motorola one he has but my cable company told me not to use it. This guy said his office doesn't have any more cards and my cable compnay said they had 2 cards written on my work order and apologized. I am paying 12.95 for this to be installed and am not paying again. But the card that has been in my TV for almsot a year is the same Mortorola and I was hoping I could use that but when I called Insight back he said I am better off getting a new one. Tivo said I might be able to use it if they unpaired it from my TV and repaired it but if Insight said I shouldn't then I won't. I am mad but I will be able to use the one and record one show they said.

Thanks for explaining the HD for me so I get 20 hours of HD no matter what seeting it's in and then the non HD shows depends on the quality. Thanks, Rose

Edit: Ok I have a guy who has no idea what he's doing I am having problems I get this error 164 message which Tivo says is a bad card. Noone knows what is going on. Tivo says I can use the card that was already in my TV just deactivate it and repair it my Insight people said I shouldn't. I just want the one card to work and he doesn't know what the heck he's doing. Now Tivo says try the card that was in my TV have the cable company pair it up and right when there pairing I get this error message 1-164 which means bad card but Tivo said that usually comes up in the beginning not when pairing and that something is wrong and now I am on hold for Tivo for 2-3 minutes while the cable guy goes out to smoke. 

Who said they had a good tech from Louisville that knew what he was doing I need hiis ID # or a way to get him to come out I guess. I knew it was going to be problems from the start especially when he only had one card and my cable company said the work order said 2 cards right on the work order.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> Insight is here now and he only has one cable card I am so mad I specifically told them on the phone I need two. I said one multi or two single and they acted like they didn't know what they had whether they were single or multi and now he is out here with only one card. They said they can send someone out another time. I am so mad. I have a card in my TV from a year ago that looks identical to the Motorola one he has but my cable company told me not to use it. This guy said his office doesn't have any more cards and my cable compnay said they had 2 cards written on my work order and apologized. I am paying 12.95 for this to be installed and am not paying again. But the card that has been in my TV for almsot a year is the same Mortorola and I was hoping I could use that but when I called Insight back he said I am better off getting a new one. Tivo said I might be able to use it if they unpaired it from my TV and repaired it but if Insight said I shouldn't then I won't. I am mad but I will be able to use the one and record one show they said.
> 
> Thanks for explaining the HD for me so I get 20 hours of HD no matter what seeting it's in and then the non HD shows depends on the quality. Thanks, Rose
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't see this sooner - I had to work late tonight. The 161-4 error message is completely normal when they "hit" the card. It means that the card received the pairing information from the cable company and that it will then be paired to received the channels. If you go into the cablecard menu and test channels, they usually start working within a couple of minutes. Once the first card is active, they go through the pairing process for the second card and then all will be well.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I need your help now. I was trying to edit my last post to add some more and my internet went out as I was editing and resending. So now after this guy spent 2 hours here I go out to my living room and have no internet. I am using someone elses. But this other Tivo Tech also said that 1-164 doesn't mean there bad cards and that other tech shouldn't of told me that. So after reading your message I called back my cable company just now and asked her if we could try again with me putting in one her hitting it then doing the other. It took a few minutes but on one under test channel it was on 32 Oxygen and it said press up and down to test. Channels are coming in but when I specifically put in Soap Net 127 I get this black and white screen that says in order to start cable service for this device please contact your cable provider. 

But most channels are coming in now on both tuners even my HD ones. But I was told under Network setup and EMM it should be between 40 and 60 and mine is one so something is wrong. Well now I can't call Tivo back it's too late but I will leave both cards in there and call Tivo tomorrow. There comng out Thursday to fix my internet so I told them to have the cable guy come Thursday also with the cards instead of Friday. But I may be ok now I don't know I'll call Tivo tomorrow. But one guy said that meant bad card and the other said he should of never told me that. Thanks for helping me. Rose

Edit: I have no internet i forgot and it wants to run the guided setup again since the cable cards are installed should I do phone line this one time then go back to internet when I am back up on Thursday? Now phone line won't connect do I need to unplug my Tivo Adapter? It says phone in use and it's not.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Go into Messages and Settings, Settings, Remote, CableCARD & Devices, CableCARD Decoder, Configure CableCARD 1, CableCARD Menu, Conditional Access.

What does the card say under Auth, Host Validation, and Copy Protection Key?

Under the CableCARD Status screen, does the card show it has 4.21 firmware?

The message you're getting leads me to believe that your cards aren't paired. You'll be able to get unencrypted channels but anything encrypted won't work properly until the cards are paired.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I am now in the process of trying to connect with a phone line and I keep getting error message phone in use and it's not. I just unplugged my adapter and am trying one more time. I don't know how to get out of this screen to exit to do what you posted above. Sorry but I really appreciate your help. Do I need to reboot the Tivo to get out of this screen it keeps saying phone in use when trying to connect that way since my internet is down..

Edit: Sorry but I was stuck on that screen so I am rebooting my Tivo. If you have to go to bed I'll call Tivo in the morning. But I appreciate you trying to help me. Do you know what Tivo meant when he said my EMM number should be 40-60 and it said 1? It was under network status I think..


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

They did say subscribe earlier when the guy was out now they say unkown under Auth. Host Validation says unkown also. Copy protected key is diabled and this is on both cards. The cable lady hit both cards before one at a time. And yes both say 04.21. 

Edit Again: Ok I just got off the phone with Tivo and we called my cable company. Turns out the guy who was out here gave them a wrong set of #'s when he very 1st popped in the card supposably. So I am not getting any encrypted channels or somethig like that. So Tivo said for me to just wait till Thursday and have them take those 2 cards off my account and start over with 2 new cards. Tivo lady gave me there direct cable card hotline number and said the tech there will run the cable guy through the exact steps and they will have me fixed on Thursday. But for now I get my HD channels in to record so that is ok for now. I hope I get someone that knows what he is doing Thursday cause after heleft yesterday my internet went out. I know yesterday insight wanted some 13 digit number and he gave the wrong # and he didn't know which one they were talking about so I know he goofed. But thanks again for trying to help me. Rose


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Your cards aren't paired properly. Get that fixed and repeat guided setup and you'll be fine. When she hit the cards, did you get the 161-4 error each time?

Don't worry about the other data. It's also likely they don't have the cards added to your account correctly. You'll have to be patient and get someone who knows how to add it on the other end. Once it's working it will be all worth it.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I just edited my post above as you were typing your reply so you didn't see it probably and it was so long sorry!! Yeah almost ev ery time she hit the cards I got that 1-164. But above I explained that the tech didn't give the right numbers on the card so I am not getting certain channels. So Thursday I will have 2 different cards put on my account. But that is why something is saying disabled and my validation numbers are wrong cause it's not recognizing my card cause this guy did not have a clue what he was doing and he gave wrong numbers I am sure of it. But Tivo said those numbers only come up in the 1st initial screen and I can't get them now and that I need two new cards. But thanks for all your help!!


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

The numbers the tech needs is under Go into Messages and Settings, Settings, Remote, CableCARD & Devices, CableCARD Decoder, Configure CableCARD 1, CableCARD Menu, Pairing Information

The Host ID, Data # and Cablecard number are what they need to give to dispatch. Hopefully the tech they send will have a clue. It's really not that hard like they make it out to be...


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah... this is all stuff any tech who is installing Cable Cards should know. It's a joke that they sent someone out who seems to know NOTHING about Cable Cards.

The tech I had knew nothing, but his supervisor knew EVERYTHING. So he just called in, got the supervisor on the phone, and his supervisor talked him through all the status codes and what not.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Well Tivo and/or Insight told me I can't get the right set of numbers they need that they only come up in the very beginning. They said my tech gave the wrong ones and that I have to start all over with new cards to get thos initial numbers. I have no idea. I asked if I could find the numbers under a setting and they said no I was given a direct hotline number to Tivo that deals directly with these cable cards and I was told to call them and let them walk the tech step by step so that is what I will do. 

Finally once it all set and done I'll be able to use Tivo for all my digital channels in my bedroom. Before the HD Tivo my TV had the card in it and all my digital channels were on a seperate input and my DT non HD Tivo only worked on 2-99 and I couldnt pause any digital channels on the other input nor did I have a guide. So I'll be wathing TV in the bedroom alot more now with recording in HD and having a guide for everything this wil be nice. I can't wait till it's all fixed. I also lost my internet after the cable guy left too. They said my signal is low. Let's hope it all gets fixed on Thursday! You guys on here know more than the techs from the cable company. Thursday between 11:30-2:3- be available hee hee. Just Kidding!! Thanks, Rose


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

When they get there, you can go into Messages and Settings, Settings, Remote, CableCARD & Devices, CableCARD Decoder, Configure CableCARD 1, CableCARD Menu, CableCARD Pairing and see all of the data they need to pair each card. I don't know why TiVo would tell you otherwise, but it's something you can go in and see plain as day.

Good luck!


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Rose4uKY said:


> Well Tivo and/or Insight told me I can't get the right set of numbers they need that they only come up in the very beginning. They said my tech gave the wrong ones and that I have to start all over with new cards to get thos initial numbers. I have no idea. I asked if I could find the numbers under a setting and they said no I was given a direct hotline number to Tivo that deals directly with these cable cards and I was told to call them and let them walk the tech step by step so that is what I will do.
> 
> Finally once it all set and done I'll be able to use Tivo for all my digital channels in my bedroom. Before the HD Tivo my TV had the card in it and all my digital channels were on a seperate input and my DT non HD Tivo only worked on 2-99 and I couldnt pause any digital channels on the other input nor did I have a guide. So I'll be wathing TV in the bedroom alot more now with recording in HD and having a guide for everything this wil be nice. I can't wait till it's all fixed. I also lost my internet after the cable guy left too. They said my signal is low. Let's hope it all gets fixed on Thursday! You guys on here know more than the techs from the cable company. Thursday between 11:30-2:3- be available hee hee. Just Kidding!! Thanks, Rose


Rose, it would be much easier to help you if you would keep your posts more concise.

They didn't actually need to bring you new cards. They just needed to be given the correct numbers for the cards you have. It's a Serial Number printed on the card and I think it's some kind of pairing number that is listed in the cable card pairing info screen on the TiVo.

Tell the Insight rep to bring atleast 4 cable cards.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Well that's what I thought that it was a set of numbers we could just access right now on my TV. And we checked they had the right serial numbers on both cards. Tivo said no the numbers Insight needed only come up in the very beginning. I have no idea this is all new to me. I do have numbers host data but I was told there was another set of numbers I needed that couldn't be accessed again. Now you got me wanting to call Tivo back and my cable company to find out. I remember the cable company telling my tech they wanted this 13 digit number and he had 3 sets of long numbers written down and he didn't know and he was counting to see and they all had too many numbers so he knocked some off the front and she said no I need hose zeros so he knocked some off the end. I don't know what he did. They said my encrypted channels are not enabled cause of these wrong numbers. Some channels come in and some don't. I was just going to call this Tivo number I was given and let direct the tech through it. I was given a direct hotline number I just tried to call it and it's not right. Can I just call back my cable company and give them the right numbers and let them pair again and me ok? Some kind of ep enabled or something says no and should say yes I was told. 

I am hold with Tivo but I think I'll call back my cable company and ask them what all numbers they neeed and can I go over them with them and then after that they can send a hit to both cards maybe. I don't know my appointment is scheduled for tomorrow and they have to come out anyway to fix my internet since the tech the other day did something. My signal strength is low and even my TV channels don't seem as clear as before. 

Thanks, Rose


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah... insight only encrypts a few of the premium channels... like, the HD pack and HBO and showtime and such. Everything else will come in with a random cable card plugged into the set.

And the only numbers my installer ever gave to the tech on the phone were the host address and the serial number. And both were accessible LONG after the cards were installed.

i think this is the first time I ever heard a tivo tech giving bad info about cable cards.

Unless the tech was also insisting the cards were bad.


----------



## URPREY (Sep 12, 2003)

Rose, follow the steps I posted above and you'll see the numbers they need. This pairing screen is the same thing that will pop up when a new cablecard is initially installed. I think you just need to get TiVo on the phone and let them deal with the tech. If they can't figure it out, send me a PM and I'll give you the name and tech# of the guy that set mine up.

When my cablecards weren't paired properly, I was missing Sprout 336, Speed 551, and most of the encrypted HD channels (basically everything I watch LOL).


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Well I will have my problem solved tomorrow wse figured it out. Tivo tech called Insight once again with me. The 1st Tivo tech did tell me 1-164 meant bad cards and that he had never seen that screen pop up before every time they were trying to pairthat it was odd only in the beginning. Today the lady said I will find out who told you that and set him straight he was wrong. All I wanted to know today is about the numbers and we accessed them on the pairing screen. Tivo today said all I need is the serial # of each card and the host address associated with each card in the right slots. And why yesterday she said it couldn 't be accessed I don't know. 

But turns out my tech gave the same host id for both cards. But Insight couldn't change it on there end. She said the tech tomorrow needs to call it in to his dispatcher. So Tivo said I wont even need those new cards. She is almost certain once the 2nd card gets the right host id I'll be fixed. I said well shouldn't one card work and one not since one has the right host id and she said yes if the 2nd was a different wrong number but since it's the same as the 1st no. So she said have the guy call in right away with the right host number before he tries to do all this stuff with new cards and that I can call then if I want them to talk to the tech. I wrote down the wrong direct hotline number. I wrote 877 it was 866. So I should be ok tomorrow. But I have right numbers now under pairing. The tech just goofed. What a waste of two hours and then for him to leave and me not have internet. 

Thanks Everyone,


----------



## Grakthis (Oct 4, 2006)

I was able to give the Insight Tech the correct host numbers without them having to roll a truck at one point. I lost my premiums, and they couldn't figure out why, so I just had the tech redo the whole think from scratch and that fixed it.

Not sure why your tech refused to do that.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I had Tivo and Insight ont he phone and was told they could not change my host numbers and do a repair from there end the tech had to have his dispatcher do it. I don't know why. But my appointment was for yesterday and they were late and running behind and I had to leave for work. I was promised the 1st run this morning. He fixed my internet and my fuzze cable picture problem right away I needed new tips on my coaxial cables they had old metal tips and he said the plastic ones were newer. My signal came right back up and I was online and had a nice picture on my analog channels now not fuzzy. 

So then it's back to the bedroom with the cable card issue. He had them change the host id rewad the serial # at 1st it wouldn't work. I called Tivos direct hotline he stayed on the phone with me the whole time. I kept telling the guy do one at a time read the whole serial # 1st then the host ID go over both. 1st one said subscribed other said unknown then it was the other way around. After an hour or more one finally said subscribed and the enabled said yes I was like good lets try it and all my channels came in. I said ok go over the other cards numbers and tell them to do exactally what they did to the 1st card to the 2nd one. I don't know if they hit one at a time or what but he did whatever he did to the 1st card and then my 2nd one was working. Tivo had me test it out and record something then go to the other tuner and check another channel and it looked like I was good to go after he left. So finally it's over and all is good. So I need to run the guided setup again too right? But now my DT in the livingroom is showing Bedroom DVR and underneath Bedroom (2) DVR why is that? I moved my DT from the bedroom to my living room put the HD in the bedroom renamed them LR and BR. And they both show the same shows. Is it cause of the 2 cable cards and tuners or is just a glitch? Anyway I am glad my problems are over and hope everything stays working back in my bedroom. Thanks for everyones help!! Rose


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Rose4uKY said:


> ... So I need to run the guided setup again too right? But now my DT in the livingroom is showing Bedroom DVR and underneath Bedroom (2) DVR why is that? I moved my DT from the bedroom to my living room put the HD in the bedroom renamed them LR and BR. And they both show the same shows. Is it cause of the 2 cable cards and tuners or is just a glitch? Anyway I am glad my problems are over and hope everything stays working back in my bedroom. Thanks for everyones help!! Rose


Congratulations on your success!

The Bedroom(2) etc problem should just be a short-term glitch. Lots of people saw that back when MRV was first coming up on the HD units. It should straighten itself out in a day or two; you've been doing a lot of network movement. Some people rebooted their units to get them to correct themselves.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh ok thanks, I'll reboot the DT out here. It's no big deal as long as the Tivo's work LOL!! I am really glad I am all fixed now. It's nice in the bedroom to have every digital channel that I get out front which I had with the DT but now Tivo works with them all I get the guide and can pause the digital channels and best of all record my nighttime shows in HD. I don't record alot of HD just my night shows which are about 6-8 a week and I have HBO so I get the HD HBO. I don't know about discovery I think that is in the extra HD channels pack that I don't pay for. 

Does a non HD show still look and record better on the HD like ABC over your regular ABC Channel. Like I know for a few days my analog channels were all fuzzy cause of a low signal and cable messing things up but the digital ones and my HD ones were ok. So I recorded my soaps on the HD ABC since my regular one was a bad picture and all fuzzy. Is it better to do it that way picture wise? Or since my soaps aren't in HD is it just a waste cause the files are so big? I have my suggestions on now that I have 160 hours over 80 just to see what comes up. I really like this HD Tivo. Rose


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

Rose4uKY said:


> Does a non HD show still look and record better on the HD like ABC over your regular ABC Channel. Like I know for a few days my analog channels were all fuzzy cause of a low signal and cable messing things up but the digital ones and my HD ones were ok. So I recorded my soaps on the HD ABC since my regular one was a bad picture and all fuzzy. Is it better to do it that way picture wise? Or since my soaps aren't in HD is it just a waste cause the files are so big? I have my suggestions on now that I have 160 hours over 80 just to see what comes up. I really like this HD Tivo. Rose


On the HD unit, go through "Now Playing" to the description of some recorded show. Hit the "Info" button (and probably "Channel Down"), and it will tell you how much space is being taken up by the recording of that show. Then you can make your own decision as to space versus quality questions. (There is no single answer to your question - cable companies do different things with their signals. Eg, the SD channel on the HD unit may be an entirely different signal than the analog channel on your DT.)


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

Oh Ok thanks, I just wasn't sure since I've never recorded in HD before. But when Insight messed up my cable and internet and my analog ABC was fuzzy I just happened to go to the HD one and it was so nice I just season passed that one. But now that my problems are fixed and my picture is clear on my regular ABC I can just switch it back. It's no big deal it's just my soaps I watch and delte. But thanks!! Rose


----------



## ziprun (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, so I've read through the posts here and sounds like the install will depend on who shows up to perform the miracle.

My HD is on the way and I have a scheduled appt next Friday. My concern is this:

Saturday decided to stop in the local Insight office (Central IL) and told the recept. I needed a cablecard, preferred a Motorola M card for my Tivo. She states she's not sure they have such, I explain that they should have cablecards, she begins telling me that they offer their own eqpt. and hardly ever use cablecards. Want to know if my TV supports cablecard. I want it for my Tivo but since she wasn't getting the concept I just said yes and convinced her to put a message on system that I need a Motorola M Card or bring 2 S cards. 

Would someone point me to concise instructions as to what I should do to make this as flawless install as possible. Should I call back and ask for a tech before install, tell them to bring multiple cards? And what should I look for, seems most say that if they show up with 2 S cards, make sure firmware is 4.21 (how do I ck?) and make sure they only install 1 at a time. And then to make sure we get the right numbers for install?

Your help appreciated.

BTW, we're also in transition from Insigt to Comcast but still not finalized yet.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

My 1st time with my bedroom Tivo they only brought one card and I specifically asked for two. Luckily I already had one in my 26 inch LCD back in the bedroom so they did end up getting to use it. My Insight had S cards only no M. My 1st guy gave a wrong serial number on one of my cards messed me all up and I needed someone to come back out for a 2nd trip finally got it all squared away.

New HD Tivo now in LR with new 40 inch TV. Called Insight and specifically said I need 2 cards last time they only brought one please make sure I get two. She said oh you must have the new Tivo. What do they do they bring one again and I called and complained they gave me a 20 dollar credit from eah visit but the 1st time I got charged a 12.99 install this time she said there wasn't one so I don't know., But my guy called and had someone bring another card and is good to have extras cause he was brought out 3 more and one didn't work so I guess it was bad. So extras are good to have. But if the right numbers are given to the person from the cable company and it gets paired and activated right you shouldn't have any problems. Most Insight guys though have no clue about this cause they rarely deal with them. My 1st time in my BR I had Tivo tech support and they stayed on the phone with me till it was done which it still ended up being wrong I wasn't getting all my channels in. Make sure your pay channels are in there none of my encrypted channels were working.

But now I am all good and it's great. I love Tivo and didn't want Insights DVD ever. B ut Insight tried telling me they didn't support Tivo at 1st and acted like they couldn't come out with cards and Tivo rep called with me on 3 way and took care of it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## ziprun (Nov 17, 2007)

ziprun said:


> Ok, so I've read through the posts here and sounds like the install will depend on who shows up to perform the miracle.
> 
> My HD is on the way and I have a scheduled appt next Friday. My concern is this:
> 
> ...


Thanks Rose but still Q's unanswered. Would like step through procedure to follow, do I look for firmware V No?, can we get M card through Insight?, what numbers should I be looking for, and if 2 S Cards, do 1, then the other?

Thanks.


----------



## swizzlest (Sep 13, 2003)

Insight installed my cablecards yesterday in Columbus....zero issues so far, install didn't take long at all.

Funny, we did have to reboot after all the pairing for the channels to actually show up.


----------



## raiden256 (Mar 30, 2002)

I've had a TiVoHD with two S-Cards for over a year now. The initial install and one or two subsequent tech visits were pretty difficult (meaning the techs didn't know what they were doing), but on the whole I've been EXTREMELY pleased with it. Which is why I asked for and got another TiVoHD for my bedroom for Christmas.

The first tech they sent out this past Saturday never really had a chance. He had only been a contractor in the industry for 6 months, and this was his second-ever cableCARD install (first TiVo). Given that, the *****y dispatch lady, and the terrible push-to-talk radio/phone coupled with a fairly decent Guatemalen accent and, well, let's just say two hours later he was leaving with no success. Never even got the first S-card working properly. 

At that point I spoke on the phone with his supervisor, who told me he would come out himself when I got home Monday night after work. He also mentioned that he would bring an M-Card and several S-Cards so we would be sure to have enough. I was like Hell Yeah! First tech in the 15 or so I've talked to that has ever heard of an M-Card.

Fast-Forward to tonight. He comes in, we insert the M-Card into the TiVo, and it immediately gives kind of an ugly error about how the card has failed and might have a problem. He tells me not to worry about it but just reboot the TiVo. Did that, and it came back up with all the pairing info just like it should! He read the card ID, the Host ID, and the Data numbers to the dispatcher, she worked a little magic, and VOILA! -- all my unencrypted and encrypted channels are working! Freaking easiest cableCARD install EVER!

So to all Louisville peeps -- The "Standafer & Sons" insight contractor has M-Cards, and if you want to talk to someone that actually has experieince with 3rd gen TiVo installs, ask for Charlie Smiley. He told me he had actually done a 12-TiVo install in one huge house in Atlanta last year or something lol.

Also, if you have trouble with the encrypted channels, always have the dispatcher verify that the host/data numbers are right and that the account is properly "balanced" (meaning that all the right cable-company codes that say what channels you're entitled to are on the account correctly)

Yay me!


----------

